# Switching Effexor XR to Paxil CR



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Big time question here. I have been on Effexor XR since November.Had good luck but my blood pressure keeps going up so docotor suggested Paxil CR.Has anyone had good luck. He also wants me to start Paxil today so I don't have bad withdrawl. I was only on 75mg. Let me know!


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Please HELP!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe you'll just need to trust your doctor on this one...really not the kind of question anyone here would know the answer to. Take care.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I really liked the Paxil CR, but my doctor switched me due to insurance issues. It worked out well, tho, he switched me to Lexapro and it worked even better







Paxil CR was nice because it's time released. I also noticed that I was able to concentrate better when I was taking it.


----------

